# how big can it go?



## merlot (Feb 26, 2006)

i've never really enlarged anything bigger than 16 x 20 and i am thinking of enlarging an image shot on 400 film - just wondering how big can i go without it getting too too grainy - its a color image. i know this is a personal preference question - but i am interested to see what people think. thanks.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 26, 2006)

It's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## merlot (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah yeah i know i asked for that.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 27, 2006)

What was the negative size?  If it was 4x5 inches, no sweat.  If it was half-frame 35mm, you might have a slight problem!

Details are important!


----------



## merlot (Feb 27, 2006)

it is 35mm film


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 28, 2006)

Given the best of films, 11"x14" is about as large as you can go and still be 'grainless.'  Above that, you will have to consider the viewing distance.  If the picture will be viewed from a distance, grain might not be a problem.  If you expect people to view it close up, grain must be considered.

You can do a little math here in determining the relative size of the print at the final viewing distance.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 28, 2006)

I've comfortably enlarged 35mm shots to around 20"x22" but only using PanF ISO 50.


----------



## hammy (Mar 1, 2006)

Personally I love grain 
But I was once in a photo museum, and there was a color 35mm shot that was enlarged to 30 or 40 + inches. It looked really soft but I thought it was gorgeous...


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 1, 2006)

35mm film image quality begins to deteriorate beyond 8"x12" in my humble opinion, but I'm very picky.


----------

